#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electrical and Electronics Engineering Notes >  >  Distributed Control Systems (DCS) or Programmable Logic Controllers (PLC) classroom lecture note pdf

## solo25

In this era of global competition, manufacturers in the process industries are being driven to achieve operational excellence to secure their place ahead of their competition now and in the future. Selection of new automation technologies impacts this goal. Consequently, the selection process is more important to a company's staying power than ever before. In fact, the importance of the selection of technology far outweighs the cost of the automation investment itself.





  Similar Threads: Introduction to control networks in an industrial setting by Chet S. Barton Classroom Lecture note pdf. Introduction to Programmable Logic Controllers (PLC's) - Industrial Control Systems -Classroom Lecture Notes Pdf Understanding Programmable Automation Controllers(PACs) in Industrial Automation Classroom notes pdf Urgent need a good book on plc-programmable logic controllers Urgent need a good book on plc programmable logic controllers

----------

